
Ask HN: TinyWall or something else? - randomString1
Since Glasswire 2 didn&#x27;t solved long standing problems I have with it I&#x27;m looking for an alternative. Would be better if there was an open source alternative.<p>I want to be able to whitelist applications and block everything else by default, basically a better frontend for the Windows Firewall.<p>What do you think about https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tinywall.pados.hu? Does it send data back (telemetry)?
======
guilhas
I am testing simplewall, it has some minor UI glitches but looks good.

I also use Tinywall in my work pc. I don't tink it does anything else besides
checking for updates. But you can remove it from exception in the options,
open windows firewall from control panel and clear see that Tinywall is not
allowed to connect in the rules.

[https://github.com/henrypp/simplewall](https://github.com/henrypp/simplewall)

~~~
randomString1
That's probably just what I need. Thank you!

------
m8urn
Binisoft Windows Firewall Control is quite good.

